# need 4 floor pans for 1972 3.0 csi



## sirjoshalot (Apr 16, 2011)

restoring the underside of my car and it looks like i need 4 new floor pans.
anyone have a lead on where i can buy either 18 or 20 gauge pans. original or close will do.
thanks


----------

